# Why the big chains?



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Just wondering why some folks, particularly kennel owners, advertise their dogs with large "chain collars"? Granted, most come with the disclaimer of "it was just for the picture", but why even utilize it for advertisement? What sort of clientèle are you marketing to with that image?


(nd yes, I am aware that I have taken a picture with my dog, Howie, sporting a large chain wrapped around his neck. However, it was used in an educational pamphlet regarding proper vs. improper methods to house a dog.)


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Um.. people do what they like up: If he think it makes his dog look good, then let him. Free country right? If you dont like Big chains, dont put one on your dog. If you think it looks bad, dont look at it. Thats why i love this country.. We have the choice to see\do what we want. with certain guide lines of course... 

Anyone promoting Dog fighting should be reported right away :thumbsup:


----------



## gwillie23 (May 8, 2007)

I think its just stupid people who want to make there dogs look "cool" or "Tough" i dont see good breeders and owners doing that because they know the damage it can cause. Just my opinion(lol)


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

i use to have a female that would pop collars like nothing, and if the collar didn't pop she would pop the chain that she was on and i never put one of those big chains around her neck. i think its just to show off and then theres the people who say it helps build necl muscles ( dont know if thats true )


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

*"What sort of clientèle are you marketing to with that image?"*

I think thats the primary reason right there as *GSD* said. Its a look and thats one thing like *deuce* said, but when your in the market of selling your animals and youve got your animals portreying such an image IMO its irresponcible. I think the only factor on thier minds however is the amount of $$ you can drive out of people for a pup, not the damage such an image can do to the public perception.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Honestly they probly do it to make the dog look Tuff. It fits the "Pitlbull" Steroetype. Sad  but True.... Bad thing is it gives all pitbulls or pitbull owners a bad rep.. But we cant controll what the world does. All we can do is Educate people as much as possible :woof:


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

i personaly dont see what the big deal is thats like saying why do you get tatoos or piercings? someone with 100 tats is the same person with no tats. its all personal pref, and sadly people do judge on looks then the true being. i think a dog is a dog w/ or w/o a a certain type of collar, if someone is looking into buyin a pit and it just so happens that on the breeders site the have their pits w/ chain collars on them doesnt mean anything but thats what the breeder likes. 
i like the big chain collars on dogs not because it makes them look "bad" but just cuz thats what i like. and about the negitive image that comes with spiked or chained collars the "people" are the ones that make it negitive by thinking of it that way because thats what the past have taught us we have to look to the future and show the nonapbt owners that no matter what our dogs are wearing or what that look like there still wonderfull dogs and a wonderful breed all around. we have to show them that just because the dog has a big chain doesnt mean that he/she is mean, but when we sit here and agree with the public about things like this were gettin no where in fighting for this breed. but than again its all about personal pref.:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> and about the negitive image that comes with spiked or chained collars the "people" are the ones that make it negitive by thinking of it that way


True but thats the way it is. Spikes and heavy chains make the dog look more aggressive. Its a simple fact. Why people do it? Some may just like it other may be trying to make a statement. Regardless of intent, when the general public sees it they think it makes the dogs look scarry and aggressive.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

People are also the ones putting the collars on the dogs to begin with. So, it's not like we're turning something natural into something ugly.

I don't have any problem with the big chains as long as the dogs aren't stuck on them all of the time. I also like some of the spiked collars. But, I'm tacky like that.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> Just wondering why some folks, particularly kennel owners, advertise their dogs with large "chain collars"? Granted, most come with the disclaimer of "it was just for the picture", but why even utilize it for advertisement? What sort of clientèle are you marketing to with that image?
> 
> (nd yes, I am aware that I have taken a picture with my dog, Howie, sporting a large chain wrapped around his neck. However, it was used in an educational pamphlet regarding proper vs. improper methods to house a dog.)


Hey, don't you know that pit bulls are so formidable that they have to be restrained at all times by a chain that could tow a car??? (just a joke! LOL)


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

I use them just for some pics... but I have used them because my dogs pop every collar and leash they have! so they have chain leashes and collars but I get the ones that are kind of big but light so they aren't heavy and bother my dogs neck...


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

When I was younger we had a dog that just would get out of every collar and chain we put him on until we bought a leather collar from the feed store and my parents bought what you call a loggin chain it's very thick and heavy but he never got off of it................. I personally use cables for my HA female the clips break alot but she's never on it outside alone without me and I check the clips everyday


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

What collars are those with these super-dogs using? I've owned dogs in the past who would work the chain with the best of them, for hours on end, & I've never had equipment fail. I use Stillwater products, and a few collars purchased from a kennel that is no longer selling them (Damn shame! They are STRONG!)

I can't see how a chain would be a proper replacement for a collar, especially if the dog is known to "pop" it's way out of anything you put on it. I would suspect that it could become quite painful for the dog, no?

I believe a better substitute would be to use high-quality equipment and check it daily.

Although, Deuce is right. At the end of the day, people will do what they want. But I question the motives of otherwise seemingly educated people advertising dogs with tow-chains wrapped around their necks.

(And while some spiked collars are excessive IMO, I really don't have a problem with them as they usually do not cause the dog harm... The owner, well... That is another story :thumbsup: )


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

GSDBulldog said:


> I can't see how a chain would be a proper replacement for a collar, especially if the dog is known to "pop" it's way out of anything you put on it. I would suspect that it could become quite painful for the dog, no?
> 
> I believe a better substitute would be to use high-quality equipment and check it daily.


Thats why I just spent the money upfront and got my dog a Strong Leather collar  It set me back 35 bucks but its well worth it :thumbsup:


----------

